# Hitman: Paul Walker mimt Agent 47 im neuen Film-Reboot



## MaxFalkenstern (6. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hitman: Paul Walker mimt Agent 47 im neuen Film-Reboot * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hitman: Paul Walker mimt Agent 47 im neuen Film-Reboot


----------



## LordCrash (6. Februar 2013)

Paul Walker? Das soll doch wohl ein schlechter Scherz sein, oder? Der hat ja mit Agent 47 optisch so viel gemein wie eine Banane mit einer Orange. Außerdem ist 47 ein Experte mit allen Waffen und im Nahkampf. Da hätten sie mal lieber  Jason Statham genommen, der hat wenigstens die richtige Physis (und ne Glatze hat er auch schon fast....)

:~


----------



## Vordack (6. Februar 2013)

Paul Walker mag ich. Passt mMn zwar nicht in die Rolle, aber nicht umsonst schimpft man solche Leute "Schauspieler". Bestes Beispiel unser Leo, von Titanic Bubi zum Grundbesitzer in Django Unchained^^

@LordCrash

Dir ist schon bewusst daß Schauspieler sich in Rollen einarbeiten, für Rollen trainieren und sich auch mal die Haare scheiden oder?


----------



## WHi5K3Y (6. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst daß Schauspieler sich in Rollen einarbeiten, für Rollen trainieren und sich auch mal die Haare scheiden oder?



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er gedacht hat, er würde Hitman mit Haaren spielen 

Aber ich finde es auch irgnedwie schade. Hätte persönlich lieber Timothy Olyphant in der Rolle gesehen. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren und von Paul Walker überraschen.


----------



## golani79 (6. Februar 2013)

Hm .. hab zwar so nichts gegen Paul Walker, aber in Hitman wäre mir ein erneutes Auftreten von Timothy Oliphant auch lieber gewesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2013)

Da hätte ich Walkers Kumpel Vin Diesel ja nocht als idealere Besetzung gesehen, auch wenn letzterer viel zu bullig ist.

Wie wäre es denn mit Dolph Lundgren ? Der ist groß und würde von der Statur und mit Glatze gut reinpassen...


...


Ach ne, dann wird das wieder so ein Direct-to-Video-Projekt. ^^


----------



## Vordack (6. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit Dolph Lundgren ? Der ist groß und würde von der Statur und mit Glatze gut reinpassen...



Bloss nicht, da würde ich bei jede Szene denken: "Drago ist aber alt geworden" oder "Wo ist Rocky denn?"


----------



## Rabowke (6. Februar 2013)

Hmm, Olypthant sah in einigen Szenen aus wie Hitman ... aber die Stimme ( OV + Synchro. ) war irgendwie total unpassend. 

Paul Walker könnte klappen, nur darf er in Hitman nicht so dämlich und breit ( und so oft! ) grinsen wie in TFatF!


----------



## tommy301077 (6. Februar 2013)

Jason Statham wäre ideal gewesen, da er in der Transporter-Reihe schon einen ähnlich abgeklärten Typen gemimt hat. Herrn Parker kann ich mir eher schlecht vorstellen...aber mal überraschen lassen.


----------



## Vordack (6. Februar 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Jason Statham wäre ideal gewesen, da er in der Transporter-Reihe schon einen ähnlich abgeklärten Typen gemimt hat. Herrn Parker kann ich mir eher schlecht vorstellen...aber mal überraschen lassen.


 
Aus dem Grund würde ich nie Jasonm Stratham nehmen. Du darfst nicht vergessen das vieel die Fernseh-Zuschauer die Hitman Reihe gar nicht kennen und dann den Hitman im Film mit dem Stratham Charakter in Transporter vergleichen würden. Auch aus dem selben Grund werden bei (leider zu wenigen) Film-Produktionen komplett unbekannte Schauspieler genommen. Damit der Zuschauer unvoreingenommen in den Film geht.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Paul Walker mag ich. Passt mMn zwar nicht in die Rolle, aber nicht umsonst schimpft man solche Leute "Schauspieler". Bestes Beispiel unser Leo, von Titanic Bubi zum Grundbesitzer in Django Unchained^^
> 
> @LordCrash
> 
> Dir ist schon bewusst daß Schauspieler sich in Rollen einarbeiten, für Rollen trainieren und sich auch mal die Haare scheiden oder?


 Also das ist mir völlig neu, danke für die Aufklärung.... 

Nichtsdestotrotz werden normalerweise für bestimmte Charaktere/Rollen auch bereits vorher "passende" Schauspieler gecastet. Abgesehen davon, dass Walker ein ziemlich durchschnittlicher Schauspieler ist, bringt er auch nicht die Physis und das generelle Erscheinungsbild von Agent 47 mit. Das hat Oliphant zwar auch kaum, allerdings ist er der deutlich bessere Schauspieler (wie er auch immer wieder in Justified unter Beweis stellt). Aber naja, ich lass mich mal überraschen, vielleicht kriegt Walker das ja auch ganz gut hin.....Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass Statham die Idealbesetzung gewesen wäre....groß, stämmig, Nahkampferfahren, schweigsam, abgeklärt, kaltblütige Miene...... eigentlich eine Paraderolle für Statham.....


----------



## Vordack (6. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also das ist mir völlig neu, danke für die Aufklärung....
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz werden normalerweise für bestimmte Charaktere/Rollen auch bereits vorher "passende" Schauspieler gecastet. Abgesehen davon, dass Walker ein ziemlich durchschnittlicher Schauspieler ist, bringt er auch nicht die Physis und das generelle Erscheinungsbild von Agent 47 mit. Das hat Oliphant zwar auch kaum, allerdings ist er der deutlich bessere Schauspieler (wie er auch immer wieder in Justified unter Beweis stellt). Aber naja, ich lass mich mal überraschen, vielleicht kriegt Walker das ja auch ganz gut hin.....Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass Statham die Idealbesetzung gewesen wäre....groß, stämmig, Nahkampferfahren, schweigsam, abgeklärt, kaltblütige Miene...... eigentlich eine Paraderolle für Statham.....





Wegen der  Padarderolle, lese bitte mal meinen # 10


----------



## RichardLancelot (6. Februar 2013)

Erst der bubigesichtige Oliphant und nun Schmalz-Walker  Wer castet denn bei dem Verein die Darsteller und viel wichtiger: Haben die Agent 47 schonmal im Spiel gesehen?


----------



## LordCrash (6. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wegen der  Padarderolle, lese bitte mal meinen # 10



Naja, mag schon sein, aber Statham wird wohl bei jeder seiner bisherigen und zukünftigen Rollen mit The Transporter verglichen. Trotzdem waren seine anderen Filme meist auch recht unterhaltsam.... 

Abgesehen davon passt Walker einfach nicht zu der Rolle. Dann hätten sie doch lieber gleich einen noch deutlich unbekannteren Schauspieler genommen, der die nötigen Voraussetzungen für die Darstellung von Agent 47 mitbringt (die über "weiß, männlich, um die 40" hinausgehen). Das, was Walker bisher am besten konnte, nämlich quasseln, ist hier nicht wirklich erforderlich...


----------



## Vordack (6. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, mag schon sein, aber Statham wird wohl bei jeder seiner bisherigen und zukünftigen Rollen mit The Transporter verglichen. Trotzdem waren seine anderen Filme meist auch recht unterhaltsam....
> 
> Abgesehen davon passt Walker einfach nicht zu der Rolle. Dann hätten sie doch lieber gleich einen noch deutlich unbekannteren Schauspieler genommen, der die nötigen Voraussetzungen für die Darstellung von Agent 47 mitbringt (die über "weiß, männlich, um die 40" hinausgehen). Das, was Walker bisher am besten konnte, nämlich quasseln, ist hier nicht wirklich erforderlich...



Das mit unbekannt war nicht auf Walker bezogen, aber ja, er ist eben unbekannt in der Rolle.

Abgesehen davon stimme ich Dir natürlich zu daß ich mir Walker nciht in der Rolle vorstellen kann, von der Statur her. Uas dem Grund bin ich wirklich gespannt und freue mich drau zu sehen wie sie es bewerkstelligen. Und wenn ich nach 20 Minuten merke daß es ein Griff ins Klo war gehe ich eben raus 

Leonardo Di Caprio ist für mich das Paradebeispiel. Jeder wiess ja was für einen Ruf er durch Titanic erlangt hat. Für mich war das erwachen in dem Jahr als Blut Diamant und dieser andere Film (Departed) rauskam.


----------



## killer36 (6. Februar 2013)

Naja hab nichts gegen den Paul aber ich finde, wenn es Timothy Oliphant schon nicht sein wird, dann wäre es gut jemanden zu nehmen der ihm ein wenig ähnelt und da finde ich, dass Taylor Kitsch sehr gut zu der Hitman Rolle passen würde.


----------



## Garusho (6. Februar 2013)

ALso was Paul betrifft lass ich mich gerne überraschen, kann ja ganz gut werden. was ich nur schade fände wäre wenn der neue hitman genau so wird wie der aus dem vorherigen film. dort hatte mir der charakter nicht genug kaltblütigkeit und die story mit der romanze hat auch nicht ganz gepasst. war für mich kein echter hitman


----------



## Chronik (6. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre mit Jason Statham (Transporter) oder Mark Wahlberg (Shooter) auch zufrieden.
Ich weiß nicht so recht, Paul Walker sehe ich nicht als Hitman und will ihn auch ganz ehrlich nicht als Hitman sehn.

Naja mal sehn was daraus wird. Ich lass mich immer umstimmen.

btw. das Video was oben zu sehen ist, ist doch der Alte Hitman Film, oder?


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Februar 2013)

Chronik schrieb:


> btw. das Video was oben zu sehen ist, ist doch der Alte Hitman Film, oder?


So ist das.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Paul Walker könnte klappen, nur darf er in Hitman nicht so dämlich und breit ( und so oft! ) grinsen wie in TFatF!


 Was hast du denn gegen sein Bubi-Lächeln ?! ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Februar 2013)

Nichts, ich bin quasi verliebt ... nur hast du den Hitman 47 *irgendwann* auch nur mal lächeln gesehen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nichts, ich bin quasi verliebt ... nur hast du den Hitman 47 *irgendwann* auch nur mal lächeln gesehen?


 Ist ein sehr seltener Anblick, aber ja, das habe ich. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Februar 2013)

Für mich wäre Pierluigi Collina der perfekte Hitman Darsteller. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Für mich wäre Pierluigi Collina der perfekte Hitman Darsteller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Voll ins Schwarze getroffen !!!
Nichts ist tödlicher wie wenn er ne rote Karte zückt.


----------



## radinger (7. Februar 2013)

Viel wichtiger als die Wahl des Hitman-Darstellers ist mir das Drehbuch! Der erste Film war zwar kein Totalausfall, aber für eine richtig gute Franchise-Umsetzung gabs zu viele Abweichungen. Ein guter Anfang wäre es, den Bodycount deutlich zu reduzieren, ein echter Hitman hinterlässt keine Leichenberge . Die "Liebesgeschichte" hat mich persönlich nicht gestört, da die Avancen in diese Richtung ja nur von der Frau kamen, ein bisschen Humor schadet auch einem Hitman Film nicht, die Bettszene mit dem Betäubungsmittel war einfach köstlich


----------

